# ~Favorite Sport~



## Dabs (May 16, 2011)

*You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
Sport to watch or even participate in!
But give us a little sumpin sumpin as to why you enjoy this particular sport so much 
*


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> Sport to watch or even participate in!
> But give us a little sumpin sumpin as to why you enjoy this particular sport so much
> *



Boston Bruins

11 more hours and I'll be at the Garden!


----------



## editec (May 17, 2011)

To watch?

Unless I have money on a game there is no team sport that interest me.

I did rather enjoy watching Sumo wrestling when it was on TV. Its an acquired taste though.  At first I watched it for luaghs then I began to realize how much dedication to the sport those guys had to have and how subtle the action really was, too. 

Kinda liked bullfighting, too although I don't think of that as a sport.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 17, 2011)

I am a Colts fan - have been since they moved to Indy... 

COLTS used to stand for Count on Losing this Sunday!!! 

Not anymore ---- !


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2011)

New York Football Giants

Nothing else is close


----------



## Dabs (May 17, 2011)

*I forgot fucking tennis!*


----------



## JamesInFlorida (May 17, 2011)

I follow hockey, football, and golf closely, baseball, and (college) basketball I follow somewhat-I'll tune in for the end of the seasons.

New York Islanders
New York Giants


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 17, 2011)

editec said:


> To watch?
> 
> Unless I have money on a game there is no team sport that interest me.
> 
> ...



yeah i'll be at the game in about 6 hours


----------



## Montrovant (May 17, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> I follow hockey, football, and golf closely, baseball, and (college) basketball I follow somewhat-I'll tune in for the end of the seasons.
> *
> New York Islanders*
> New York Giants



/comfort


----------



## Sheldon (May 17, 2011)

Baseball and MotoGP in the summer. Football and hockey in the winter.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (May 17, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> > I follow hockey, football, and golf closely, baseball, and (college) basketball I follow somewhat-I'll tune in for the end of the seasons.
> ...



Yeah, it's not the easiest thing to be an Islander fan.


----------



## kwc57 (May 17, 2011)

Curling


----------



## syrenn (May 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> Sport to watch or even participate in!
> But give us a little sumpin sumpin as to why you enjoy this particular sport so much
> *




Is sex a sport?   Just wondering.


----------



## kwc57 (May 17, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> ...



Yes.....and I've heard that some players are switch hitters.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> ...



It is to me.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *I forgot fucking tennis!*



Never forget ether one of those.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2011)

Football......


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 17, 2011)

I like doing stuff like climbing, kayaking and backpacking.  as far as watching sports, I really love to watch MMA.  Football, baseball and basketball suck IMO.


----------



## Immanuel (May 17, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> ...



Lightning leave the Garden tonight with a series lead of two games to none.  I hope!

Immie


----------



## Toro (May 17, 2011)

Soccer
Football 
Hockey


----------



## Valerie (May 17, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...






  Bite your tongue!


----------



## Immanuel (May 17, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Live sucks!  There had better be something to look forward to.

Immie


----------



## Alister (May 19, 2011)

Well My favorite Sports is Cricket and Hockey in the Summer Season and Football and Basketball  in Winter season .


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> ...






It's especially good as a water sport!


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2011)

My favourite is auto racing.  F1 when the FIA isn't screwingthings up and World Rally Championship.

Here is a good comparison of the various types of cars and just how fast they are compared to a road car.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YZn5z61oD0]YouTube - &#x202a;couger vs ford rally car vs sterward ford f1 car&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## MikeK (May 19, 2011)

Tournament archery.


----------



## Grace (May 19, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> Sport to watch or even participate in!
> But give us a little sumpin sumpin as to why you enjoy this particular sport so much
> *




Winter and summer olympics.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2011)

Other:

FUCKING!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2011)

The Grass Growing National Championships
(Brought to you by Scotts grass seeds and fertilizer)


----------



## American Cowboy (May 19, 2011)

Team Roping


----------



## Dabs (May 19, 2011)

*Y'all have some great sports you do for hobbies, some I hadn't heard of and some I neglected to add to the poll....thus the reason for "other".
Thanks, very interesting *smiles**


----------



## Sheldon (May 19, 2011)

Toro said:


> Soccer
> Football
> Hockey



Ready for the CL final? I'm thinking about actually putting some money on a draw.


----------



## manifold (May 19, 2011)

You didn't include MMA.  Why do you hate homosexuals?


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2011)




----------



## JackDan (May 19, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> I like doing stuff like climbing, kayaking and backpacking. .



yea, thats the good stuff, snorkling, scuba, surfing, pretty much anything outdoors gets me going. 

as for sports
Football - "the autumn wind is a raider"
baseball - go braves.

Professional Basketball blows, but college is allright.  Go SDSU, had a nice little run this year.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 19, 2011)

MMA fighting and football and the only sports around.

Everything esle is just a game.


----------



## johncenas (May 31, 2011)

There are many sports in the world like cricket, Football, Baseball, Soccer, Hockey, Basketball and many more. But in that I like Cricket most. I see the cricket from my childhood.Cricket is my favourite game.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 31, 2011)

1. College football- Ohio state




2. Pro footbal- Dallas Cowboys
3. Baseball- Reds
4. Soccer- Crew
5. Hockey- Blue Jackets
6. Basketball- Cavs/ Ohio State
7. NASCAR- I'm not sure since #3 died.RIP


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> Sport to watch or even participate in!
> But give us a little sumpin sumpin as to why you enjoy this particular sport so much
> *



after starting threads, what's *your* favorite sport?


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

Basketball and baseball are my favorite sports!!


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

manifold said:


> You didn't include MMA.  Why do you hate homosexuals?



What the fuck is MMA?? And who said I hated homos??


----------



## xsited1 (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *I forgot fucking tennis!*



I also enjoy regular tennis.


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *I forgot fucking tennis!*
> ...



Tennis is hard work!
I'd rather play basketball or even try hitting softballs, tennis makes me feel old


----------



## Dabs (May 31, 2011)

For baseball, years ago when they had Ryne Sandburg and Mark Grace and Andre Dawson, the Chicago Cubs were my favorite team, I took my sons to see them twice!
My youngest son has Ryne Sandburg's autographed baseball...not an easy task.
Basketball is also a favorite and our fave team was Chicago Bulls, because we were huge fans of Michael Jordan 
I loved watching him fly!
Back to baseball tho, I took my children to see the Chicago Cubs, the Atlanta Braves, the St. Louis Cardinals, and we saw the Padres when they came to St. Louis.
The fields are all new ones now, except for Wrigley Field in Chicago, it's a classic~


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 31, 2011)

I've been a hockey nut for 25 years. So hockey is easily my number one sport.

I'm  huge Blackhawks fan...

I like American football as well. I used to be into baseball but not so much anymore, I occasionally watch golf tho.


----------



## Mr.Nick (May 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> For baseball, years ago when they had Ryne Sandburg and Mark Grace and Andre Dawson, the Chicago Cubs were my favorite team, I took my sons to see them twice!
> My youngest son has Ryne Sandburg's autographed baseball...not an easy task.
> Basketball is also a favorite and our fave team was Chicago Bulls, because we were huge fans of Michael Jordan
> I loved watching him fly!
> ...



Yeah, about 10 years ago I was a "bleacher bum."

Good times, and Wrigley is great - a real classic. 

I even caught a few balls which was pretty cool. I caught a few during BP but I did catch a Sammy Sosa home run so that was fun.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2011)

Sumo kicks ass.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> I caught a few during BP but I did catch a Sammy Sosa home run so that was fun.





Could you smell the cork from his bat on the ball?


----------



## oracle (Aug 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> Sport to watch or even participate in!
> But give us a little sumpin sumpin as to why you enjoy this particular sport so much
> *



MONSTERS OF THE MIDWAY!!! One of the oldest and greatest franchises in all of pro sports.


----------



## oracle (Aug 18, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> New York Football Giants
> 
> Nothing else is close


----------



## oracle (Aug 18, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> Curling



What makes floor sweeping a "sport" exactly?


----------



## oracle (Aug 18, 2011)

westwall said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Clearly you've never done it. the amount of friction is almost unbearable...at least if you have an adult sized penis.


----------



## oracle (Aug 18, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> MMA fighting and football and the only sports around.
> 
> Everything esle is just a game.



Agreed! But don't leave out the "sweet science".


----------



## oracle (Aug 18, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Sumo kicks ass.



Actually, they grab ass.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2011)

oracle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sumo kicks ass.
> ...





Not exactly.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 23, 2011)

world class table tennis


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone else following the Aki Basho?


----------



## Militants (Jan 1, 2016)

For me:

1.Ice Hockey
2.Tennis
3.Ski Jump
4.Soccer
5.Handball
6.Athletics

All time greatest sport.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Kipper said:


> For me:
> 
> 1.Ice Hockey
> 2.Tennis
> ...










Isn't ski jump just falling down?


----------



## Militants (Jan 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > For me:
> ...



Yes, dangerous. But I like very much before with five all time champions in World Cup. 

Five best Ski Jumps between 1995-2010 are following:

Harada(Jpn), Schmidt(Ger), Ahonen(Fin), Malysz(Pol) and Peterka(Slo).


----------



## Militants (Jan 2, 2016)

Allsvenskan, S1, EPL, Serie A, World Cup and Euro are six greatest soccer champions.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 2, 2016)

1: SOCCER
2:NBA
3:TENNIS


----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2016)

Dabs said:


> *You don't have to give your favorite team name if you don't wish, just simply, what's your favorite sport??
> Sport to watch or even participate in!
> But give us a little sumpin sumpin as to why you enjoy this particular sport so much *


Lounge chair racing!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 2, 2016)

to play?

Tennis
Darts
Pool


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 2, 2016)

to watch?

Hockey
Football
Baseball


----------



## Militants (Jan 2, 2016)

to play ?

Soccer


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 2, 2016)

Ancient text proves wrestling is oldest sport on record


"What makes wrestling more honorable than other sports? The pride one takes in wrestling is unlike any other sport"


"Wrestlers have NO ONE to blame if they lose, unlike team sports wrestlers are out there alone and have no one that can stop them from doing a stupid move."


Wrestling: Man's Toughest and Oldest Sport

"Recently i heard about a fight that got started when some drunk frat guys picked on a 165lb wrestler and 174lb wrestler when campus police arrived the found 5 guys unconscious another 11 with injuries, when they found the two wrestlers one of them had a scratch on their arm."


----------



## Militants (Jan 2, 2016)

Athletics in 10 camp is training 5 to 8 hour every day for maximum form prestation.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 2, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Athletics in 10 camp is training 5 to 8 hour every day for maximum form prestation.




No offense, but Euro-English is amusing at times.


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

Old Trafford:


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

Picture 2.


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

Picture 3.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 20, 2016)

i would say to PLAY,baseball but to watch football but the NFL has gotten so corrupt in recent years that unless it is my LOS ANGELES Rams,i wont watch football.i stick mostly to old NFL games when it wasnt corrupt like it is now.


----------



## Abishai100 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Soccer: The Final Super Frontier*


Growing up in America, I've developed a deep appreciation of sports and I relish sports on television (i.e., Notre Dame TV, Super Bowl, NBA All-Star Game, US Open Tennis, World Series, Kentucky Derby).

As a youngster, I played soccer, tennis, and cross-country.  My favourite American tennis player was Jim Courier.  I also followed the career of US national soccer team star Landon Donovan.  Donovan has a profile page on Facebook now (surprise).

While I love many sports, even lesser appreciated ones like badminton, and I'm a huge Duke Blue Devils college basketball fan, I have to lean towards soccer.

More Americans need to get behind soccer, so the successes of the US national women's team (multiple World Cup victories) will be better praised in the arena of gender-sports dialogue.

I've followed the UEFA Champions League soccer tournament since the days of Pablo Aimar (Argentina) and Luis Figo (Portugal).

My old school fave soccer star was the magical Roberto Baggio (Italy), but now it's the energetic *Cristiano Ronaldo* (Portugal).

This year, Ronaldo sits atop high in the tourney goals stats board, and I like the chances of Real Madrid, Bayern Munich, and Juventus, and Atletico Madrid is my alternate favourite (since they boast the unusual Fernando Torres [Spain] on their roster).

Kun Aguero (Argentina) and Neymar (Brazil) are the new hotshots out there, and they remind me of the talent of the American soccer phenom Freddy Adu.

If we hype soccer in the USA, we'll fare better in perhaps the only sport Americans have not conquered (on the male side!).

So join me in toasting this year's exciting Champions League tourney, and it will help you get over another NBA All-Star loss by the East.



*UEFA Champions League*


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2016)

Soccer fans need to accept that it is not an American sport and will never vie with the other major sports for attention.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 19, 2016)

Favorite sports:

Football: Oakland Raiders are my favorite. College football: Alabama, Indiana &  Oregon St.

Basketball: Portland Trailblazers College basketball: Oregon State, Gonzaga and Indiana

Baseball: Cubs, Mariners

Soccer: Timbers

NASCAR: Johnson 

Hockey: don't currently have a favorite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Militants (Feb 19, 2016)

NY Rangers, Ducks, Habs, Avs, Flyers my favorite between 1997-2007.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Sumo kicks ass.





..


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 19, 2016)

Nobody has mentioned my favorite sport to both watch and participate in.

Bicycling.  

Started riding back in the mid 80's, and got to where I was really good at it by the mid 90's (meaning that I was able to comfortably cruise at 20 to 25 mph, with bursts up to 50).  Was ranked number 20 in the city of Memphis TN back in 88.  Still ride even though I'm 51, and my current bike is a Lemond Zurich steel bike, with Mavic Cosmic aero rims, Campagnolo Chorus ergo power drive train with Campagnolo brakes, Speedplay pedals, and a Selle Italia titanium seat with Modolo ergo bars.  Weighs only 21 pounds, and still goes like a bat out of hell, even though I bought it back in 97. 

July is one of my favorite months because I get to watch the Tour De France all month.

During the fall and winter, I like to watch football.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 19, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Nobody has mentioned my favorite sport to both watch and participate in.
> 
> Bicycling. ....




Because...


----------



## konradv (Feb 26, 2016)

On TV- Football
Live- Baseball


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 9, 2016)

1.wrestling
2.soccer & basketball
3.football


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 9, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> 1.wrestling
> 2.soccer & basketball
> 3.football





Well, you got #1 and #3 right.


----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> 1.wrestling
> 2.soccer & basketball
> 3.football



All far too strenuous and dangerous for young bodies not yet developed and strong. BAN THEM! NOW!


----------



## Abishai100 (Mar 13, 2016)

*The American Destiny Prose*

Americans will always favour baseball.  Remember when the tennis racquet manufacturing company Prince released the ground-breaking and market-reinventing racquet the *Hammer* (named for its unusually sensitive 'sweet-spot' for striking)?  It made a huge splash in the American media for about one year and then quietly slipped into oblivion.  Why?  Americans don't endorse tennis like they endorse baseball.

Imagine now (for a second) that a new provocative baseball bat is invented that rivals the iconic Louisville Slugger in the hearts and minds of the American media (and baseball fans).  This new bat is called the *California Chainsaw* (named for its large head and staggered body, giving it incredible zip-around swing).

I guarantee that even if the California Chainsaw does not sell well or outperform the *Louisville Slugger* in baseball's Hall of Fame, people will still wax romantic about it in America...simply because it was a baseball feather.

Hey, I love baseball just as much as any other American.  My personal favourite teams/players include the Cardinals (Todd Zeile), Blue Jays (John Olerud), Red Sox (Johnny Damon), and Phillies (John Kruk).

However, Americans need to get behind the successes of its national women's soccer team in the World Cup. Women's sports need more attention!


----------



## Militants (Mar 14, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> *1.wrestling
> 2.soccer & basketball*
> 3.football



Three nicely events.


----------

